# Sticky  1st step in helping a bird- SECURE IT. (links incl)2cnd STEP- POST YOUR LOCATION



## Skyeking

There are quite a few threads on basic steps to saving a life, and first steps as what to do for the bird, as to aiding and rehabbing and finding help, but the absolutely very FIRST thing you have to do is SECURE it, so here are the links. 

We have far too many birds that are not secured and many times rehabbers will go out and try the find the bird, but it is gone, or who knows what happened. This is very time consuming and frustrating, not to mention unfair to the bird or animal involved, as it is usually in desperate need when it is found and many times will perish because of the time frame involved. It will become a life/death situation for the bird if it lingers on its own.

Please follow these link to securing the bird, that is first and foremost in aiding a bird in need. 



http://www.ehow.com/how_4421999_catch-pigeons.html

Our county wildlife rehabber will not even pick up a bird unless it is secured, as she has spent far too much time in driving/gas and that usually ended up with not ever finding the bird. She doesn't get paid for her time or talent and when someone calls her about a bird, she tells them to secure it in a carrier, a secure box with holes, or even a vacant building or porch that maybe nearby. 

I was also called about picking up a bird, only to find it was free flying as they said they could no longer contain the bird in the laundry basket. After spending much time trying to re-capture it, I never did. The bird was wise to what we were trying to do and it became impossible even to get close to it. This bird still had some spunk though it was obvious it needed help.

So, PLEASE once you capture the bird, be careful it can't get loose, as it can be a life or death situation.

2cnd STEP- In case of emergency (where bird is extremely sick or injured) *PLEASE post your location on your initial request for help LOCATION, CITY/STATE/PROVINCE/COUNTRY*, so help can be on the way SOONER-when time is of the essence.


ALTERNATIVE TO A TRAP: in Karyn's post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=500523&postcount=4


----------



## Skyeking

THOSE of you who have experience in other ways in securing needy/lost birds, PLEASE SHARE!

Thank you.


----------



## lwerden

Treesa...........Thank you for postig this sticky.

Securing the bird, is the NO 1 MOST IMPORTANT step in saving a birds life.


----------



## Mary Beth

Trees Gray said:


> Our county wildlife rehabber will not even pick up a bird unless it is secured, as she has spent far too much time in driving/gas and that usually ended up with not ever finding the bird. She doesn't get paid for her time or talent and when someone calls her about a bird, she tells them to secure it in a carrier, a secure box with holes, or even a vacant building or porch that maybe nearby.


Hi everyone,

I just joined this list because I wanted to say, "Preach it , Sister!"

As a rehabber, it didn't take too many wild goose (pigeon, robin, sparrow, etc.) chases before I wised up and asked, Do you have it in a box or container?" and "Call me back when you have it contained." An exception is the Raptors (Hawks and Owls) which might be dangerous for the public to try to contain.

I've just come back from picking up a banded white pigeon which they said was contained in the person's garage. However, when I got there, I found they had left the door wide open. Luckily, the bird was still there and, after closing the door, only took a few minutes to net. I've traced the bird and emailed the club to see if the owner wants the pigeon back. if not, he'll (the pigeon, not the owner ) will have a home with me.

Thanks for all the knowledge on this list. I've got a lot to learn.

Mary Beth


----------



## Skyeking

**********bumping up*****************


----------

